# Favorite Baritenor roles/pieces?



## Jordan Workman (May 9, 2016)

What are your favorite baritenor roles/pieces? Like for example Agorante from Rossini's 'Ricciardo e Zoraide'.

(I just moved this question to the "Opera" section here on talkclassical but you can still comment on this post if you want or answer there--it doesn't matter to me.)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Jordan Workman said:


> What are your favorite baritenor roles/pieces? Like for example Agorante from Rossini's 'Ricciardo e Zoraide'.


Would you bee so kind and post this thread in the opera section? 
( As the mods via PM)


----------



## Jordan Workman (May 9, 2016)

I just posted this question in the Opera section. I am not sure how to delete it though.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Jordan Workman said:


> I just posted this question in the Opera section. I am not sure how to delete it though.


You cant, just sent a PM to one of the mods, their names are under every section thread .


----------

